# Why are so many furries depressed/emo/dramatic ?



## freerider (Jun 24, 2013)

Everywhere, EVERYWHERE, it's always those furries that go emo/dramatic/blah when the littlest thing comes up.
I was playing runescape the other day, this one furry's boyfriend/whatever didn't want to go to his house..then they got all depressed and shit for days, till the mod muted him.


Why the fuck does this happen
What is so special about furries that a lot of them are emo a lot


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2013)

Young demographic.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Furfags have a tendency to act like weepy cunts because they're young and think trolling is TEH WORST THING EVAR and anyone who doesn't agree with their ideologies is a potential troll who is going to make their furry life (hahaha) miserable.

On a different note, I'd avoid merging depressed people with drama-spewing attention whores, as depression can be quite serious.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jun 24, 2013)

Teenagers.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

That's the internet bro... not just furries.

Gawd. Not everything is about us. :v


----------



## freerider (Jun 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> That's the internet bro... not just furries.
> 
> Gawd. Not everything is about us. :v




I only see it in furries tho


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey now, not all of us are that young! When I was born Kennedy had not yet run for office!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2013)

freerider said:


> I only see it in furries tho



Not even in the emos which you explicitly mention in the title?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

freerider said:


> I only see it in furries tho


Because you're an avid member in the furry fandom.

Look harder.


----------



## freerider (Jun 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Because you're an avid member in the furry fandom.
> 
> Look harder.



Maybe that or I only seem to notice it with them
Dont see how I could be avid tho i dont do this in this place


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

The amount of overly-dramatic furries is actually quite small, they just happen to be louder and bitchier than everyone else. Seriously, happy well-adjusted people don't go about starting dramedy.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The amount of overly-dramatic furries is actually quite small, they just happen to be louder and bitchier than everyone else. Seriously, happy well-adjusted people don't go about starting dramedy.



^ That. You don't hear about all about the normal furfags because we aren't as entertaining.

Also, does your name happen to be a sexual euphemism?


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree with Seekrit!  
Hey Flaffel are you go back to the Waffle soon?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

freerider said:


> Maybe that or I only seem to notice it with them
> Dont see how I could be avid tho i dont do this in this place


You made no sense at the end there.

Also for whatever reason your sig really pisses me off. I'm not sure why.


Gnarl said:


> I agree with Seekrit!
> Hey Flaffel are you go back to the Waffle soon?





I shall change within the hour.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks! i got used to the Waffle.. kinda like it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 24, 2013)

Furries tend to attract emotionally unstable teenagers. You do the math.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Furries also love the massive amounts of attention.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Furries also love the massive amounts of attention.


Because they're young, and the youngins love the attention, don't they?


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 24, 2013)

I dunno I guess the context is real important here. Maybe it's just an Internet thing? It depends in their situation too, maybe the 'net is just an easy escape from life, and when that starts to go wrong too you're left out 

(and seriously that whole "lol furries and drama" conversation killer is beyond old now, it's becoming more cliche than the actual drama)


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 24, 2013)

Furries = online subculture = online people in general.

There's a lot more drama in other online subcultures, honestly. The furry fandom just has a lot of 6-24 year-olds who want a place to vent.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to cry if there are six-year-olds in this fandom.


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 24, 2013)

The furry fandom has a large population of both whiny teens and whiny adults whos' emotional development never actually matured past their teens. Also unfortunately the fandom can be a bit hugboxy, which draws drama whores to it even more.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 24, 2013)

Aspergers.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> Because they're young, and the youngins love the attention, don't they?



Young as in 28 year old man children?

Then yes.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 24, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Aspergers.



No. Just no. That's just offensive. Also it's wrong.



Seekrit said:


> The amount of overly-dramatic furries is actually quite small, they just happen to be louder and bitchier than everyone else. Seriously, happy well-adjusted people don't go about starting dramedy.



Exactly. This is how it is in every fandom, from furries to otakus to pewdie's bro army. The bitchy few are the most noticeable every time.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Young as in 28 year old man children?
> 
> Then yes.


What about kids coming here and thinking it's a "cool, hip thing" or whatever? :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Young demographic.



/thread



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Aspergers.



What does that have to do with Asperger's?


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What does that have to do with Asperger's?


People with Asperger's are moody? :V


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> What about kids coming here and thinking it's a "cool, hip thing" or whatever? :I



Those aint kids :V


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Those aint kids :V


They're not?! <:V


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> They're not?! <:V



The furry fandom is home to some of the greatest and oldest creeps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2013)

This topic again.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> The furry fandom is home to some of the greatest and oldest creeps.


Neckbeards.

Neckbeards as far as the eye can see.



XoPachi said:


> This topic again.


This is actually the first time I've seen _this _topic.

Not that it's good or anything.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> Neckbeards.
> 
> Neckbeards as far as the eye can see.



Describes 80% of the Phoenix Meetups.


----------



## Joey (Jun 24, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> No. Just no. That's just offensive. Also it's wrong.



Fuckin' cry about it then.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Describes 80% of the Phoenix Meetups.


I'll just stay way the hell away from Phoenix, then.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'll just stay way the hell away from Phoenix, then.



That place is ground zero for the worst forms of fur-faggotry. Keep away.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 24, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Fuckin' cry about it then.



Who pissed in your cheerios?



Machine said:


> People with Asperger's are moody? :V



No, teenagers are moody. People with Aspergers have trouble socially and usually have difficulty reading other people's emotions. Moody has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> No, teenagers are moody. People with Aspergers have trouble socially and usually have difficulty reading other people's emotions. Moody has nothing to do with it.


K.

I'll just disregard that post, as it appears to be completely off topic.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2013)

because most of you are hormonal chumps with little control of what flows from your brain to your vocal cords.

id like to say it gets better with age, but thats not true.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios?
> 
> 
> 
> No, teenagers are moody. People with Aspergers have trouble socially and usually have difficulty reading other people's emotions. Moody has nothing to do with it.


Oh you silly newbs that take us seriously.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh you silly newbs that take us seriously.



I take everyone seriously... It causes a lot of problems for me.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I take everyone seriously... It causes a lot of problems for me.


then dont do it man.

why so serious?


----------



## Zerig (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel like furries used to be way more annoying 4+ years ago. Or maybe I just stopped paying attention.

Either way, it's because they're a bunch of autists.



Falaffel said:


> Oh you silly newbs that take us seriously.



Says the guy who joined last month.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 24, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> No. Just no. That's just offensive. Also it's wrong.



You mind explaining why then?


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Says the guy who joined last month.


Falaffel seems to have gotten the feel of this place fast and isn't one of those creepers that just absorbs idiocy and hate like some kind of neckbearded autist sponge.

Newbs have to lurk more.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> then dont do it man.
> 
> why so serious?



Not sure... you wanna know how I got these scars? lol

I can be aloof, but for some reason I tend towards serious. Possibly due to my chronic depression having a hayday with my Aspergers and stopping me from recognizing potentially non-serious content. Or maybe I need to read more books. XP


----------



## Zerig (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> Falaffel seems to have gotten the feel of this place fast and isn't one of those creepers that just absorbs idiocy and hate like some kind of neckbearded autist sponge.
> 
> Newbs have to lurk more.



What I want to know is how you can accumulate 1,435 posts in one month? Who even has that much shit to talk about?

I don't think I'll ever understand.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Zerig said:


> What I want to know is how you can accumulate 1,435 posts in one month? Who even has that much shit to talk about?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever understand.


Someone with a lot to say? <:3c

FAF is always brimming with activity. What isn't there to troll talk about?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Says the guy who joined last month.


I feel like I've been here longer. Hmm.


Machine said:


> Falaffel seems to have gotten the feel of this place fast and isn't one of those creepers that just absorbs idiocy and hate like some kind of neckbearded autist sponge.
> 
> Newbs have to lurk more.


Ummm thanks?


Zerig said:


> What I want to know is how you can accumulate 1,435 posts in one month? Who even has that much shit to talk about?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever understand.


Read title. Tis' for reasons.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You mind explaining why then?



Because the post blames autistic people. And I happen to be one of that group. And as part of the group being blamed for something we didn't do, I feel somewhat offended. Do I need to explain any more than that?


----------



## Zerig (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> Someone with a lot to say? <:3c
> 
> FAF is always brimming with activity. What isn't there to troll talk about?



Whenever I got something to say on here, I usually end up with an infraction or ban, because the mods are no-fun buttlords.

I guess I'm just doing it wrong.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Whenever I got something to say on here, I usually end up with an infraction or ban, because the mods are no-fun buttlords.
> 
> I guess I'm just doing it wrong.


You must suck :I

What's an infraction? :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Because the post blames autistic people. And I happen to be one of that group. And as part of the group being blamed for something we didn't do, I feel somewhat offended. Do I need to explain any more than that?



It's blaming people with little to no social skills, many of these people have some degree of aspergers, a disorder characterized by lack of social skills. I'm an aspie too and I'm not offended because I don't act like an idiot, and nether should you.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's blaming people with little to no social skills, many of these people have some degree of aspergers, a disorder characterized by lack of social skills. I'm an aspie too and I'm not offended because I don't act like an idiot, and nether should you.



While I realize that autists, specifically aspies tend to be defunct in the social department, I am still offended that the only explanation that post offers for ALL of the dramaqueens in the fandom is a finger pointed at us, as if we are somehow the only problem. Besides, what does acting idiotically have to do with being offended by that? Wouldn't you be offended even a bit if someone were to poimt at you and say you caused some sort of problem to arise? Or are you the type who doesn't care?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What's an infraction? :V



An in-fraction is a quotient that is currently stylish, of course.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

Zerig said:


> What I want to know is how you can accumulate 1,435 posts in one month? Who even has that much shit to talk about?



Rabid shitposting. I think it is how we all have gotten this far. 



MochiElZorro said:


> An in-fraction is a quotient that is currently stylish, of course.



Infractions are bad, mmmkay?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

I have no idea why Furries are so prone to emo fits of depression- it makes no sense. You have the disposable income to pay for beautiful yet expensive miniatures of yourself in animal form, and a fursona who is an awesomer version of you. And you have really no reason to be angry. Rather than moping about things the way they are, why not use your Furry-ness to improve the world around you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

because we are constantly fursecuted.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

^ you're avatar gives me transpiration to make a fur suit.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I have no idea why Furries are so prone to emo fits of depression- it makes no sense. You have the disposable income to pay for beautiful yet expensive miniatures of yourself in animal form, and a fursona who is an awesomer version of you. And you have really no reason to be angry. Rather than moping about things the way they are, why not use your Furry-ness to improve the world around you.



Right, because all furfags have money to piss around and silly, unimportant reasons to be angry. :T


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> ^ you're avatar gives me transpiration to make a fur suit.



I have a box for that!


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2013)

Wasn't there a thread about this a couple days ago?

Can we make it a forum rule to not post annoying bait like this?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

Cain said:


> Wasn't there a thread about this a couple days ago?
> 
> Can we make it a forum rule to not post annoying bait like this?


But these are fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

^You're pretty fun...


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> While I realize that autists, specifically aspies tend to be defunct in the social department, I am still offended that the only explanation that post offers for ALL of the dramaqueens in the fandom is a finger pointed at us, as if we are somehow the only problem. Besides, what does acting idiotically have to do with being offended by that? Wouldn't you be offended even a bit if someone were to poimt at you and say you caused some sort of problem to arise? Or are you the type who doesn't care?



It's more the people that act like complete morons, who will say something utterly stupid, get backlash from it, then cry about how they have aspergers/autism. They'll do this again and again, trying to act like it's some sort of get-out-of-jail-free card. It's these people that we speak of. Not the typical person who has it that does their best to control what they say. Those people, I couldn't care less if they have it because they don't flaunt it and use it as an excuse to be a complete asshat. Dig?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Young demographic.


Precisely. I'd venture to say most of us were/are moody and obnoxious at some point in our adolescence. Combine that with '_fursecution_' and you've got a recipe for whiny melodrama.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But these are fun.



Your new whaledolphinwaffle is fun :'D


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But these are fun.


It is, I admit. But frankly calling out moronic new members and reading the same old crap they throw out is very, very tiring.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^You're pretty fun...





Sparklepaws said:


> Your new whaledolphinwaffle is fun :'D


D'aww <3 ilu too.


Cain said:


> It is, I admit. But frankly calling out moronic new members and reading the same old crap they throw out is very, very tiring.


Meh. Hasn't got tiring for me yet... I'm sure it will though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2013)

Histrionic Personality Disorder. :V
Most furries have mild to extreme cases of it. 



MochiElZorro said:


> An in-fraction is a quotient that is currently stylish, of course.



No, it is the mods way of saying "your ass is grass".
And my way of collecting bits of your soul.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 25, 2013)

I've not met any furries IRL so, I can only make judgements in relation to those I have encountered or witnessed online. To be honest, they seem to be no different to people IRL; the more vocal and dramatic get more of the attention or focus, and the quieter ones fade into the background. The sarcastic and trolls garner equal parts irritance and appreciation for their brand of 'humour', and there's always at least one gossip-spreader. No different than what you'd get in a random sampling of people offline, I'd imagine. Maybe it's to do with age, but then again, I've met 12 year old's who act like they're several generations older and vice versa. Maturity seems to play a part as well.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 25, 2013)

the furries i have met IRL there doesnt seem to be as much drama as the ones i have met online.  but all and all drama is everywhere and i really have nothing more to say since i want to keep this short.


----------



## Zerig (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay I'd like to amend my earlier response. Furries are all depressed, emo nutjobs because everyone hates them. 

And everyone hates them because they make weird horrifying like this.

Now I'm going to go kill myself via alcohol poisoning because I watched that entire thing.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Okay I'd like to amend my earlier response. Furries are all depressed, emo nutjobs because everyone hates them.
> 
> And everyone hates them because they make weird horrifying like this.
> 
> Now I'm going to go kill myself via alcohol poisoning because I watched that entire thing.


And they should be rightfully hated for making something that is essentially WHAT THE FUCK in video form.

Fucking furries.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2013)

Zerig said:


> What I want to know is how you can accumulate 1,435 posts in one month? Who even has that much shit to talk about?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever understand.


*ugly laughter*



DarrylWolf said:


> I have no idea why Furries are so prone to emo fits of depression- it makes no sense. You have the disposable income to pay for beautiful yet expensive miniatures of yourself in animal form, and a fursona who is an awesomer version of you. And you have really no reason to be angry. Rather than moping about things the way they are, why not use your Furry-ness to improve the world around you.


Yeah, but people don't just throw down $1000+ on a whim for a fursuit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> *ugly laughter*
> 
> 
> Yeah, but people don't just throw down $1000+ on a whim for a fursuit.



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd be surprised.


Oh I know it happens, I should have clarified that most people don't.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

My suit was the best 1100 bucks I've ever spent.  It's kind of hard to be sad when you can wear your fursona and make people happy.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 25, 2013)

I unno, maybe the whole furry thing is escapism for that?
TBH most furries i have ever talked to have seemed like pretty cheery or at least pleasant to speak to people :/


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, surely being a furry adds to the stress.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 25, 2013)

Lack of ontological fortification? Faulty object relations? Mental instability? Lots of things, yo.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Well, surely being a furry adds to the stress.



What? Why?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

Because furry is srs bsns


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> What? Why?




Oopsies, I should have added an :V.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> What? Why?



as d.batty said.

Fursecution.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, it is the mods way of saying "your ass is grass".
> And my way of collecting bits of your soul.



Um... sorry, I'm all sold out of soul. Care for some blood of the innocent?
And how did you know I named my donkey 'Grass'? :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

..."your ass is grass." ROFROFROFROFROFROFROF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Um... sorry, I'm all sold out of soul. Care for some blood of the innocent?
> And how did you know I named my donkey 'Grass'? :V


I like where this is going.

Maybe they're depressed that their fictional character is the better them.
"This is what I could have been T_T"


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I like where this is going.
> 
> Maybe they're depressed that their fictional character is the better them.
> "This is what I could have been T_T"


All of my characters are 100% cooler than I am, but a lot of them come up from shitty upbringings.

My life's relatively normal, and I don't care about being cool. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> All of my characters are 100% cooler than I am, but a lot of them come up from shitty upbringings.
> 
> My life's relatively normal, and I don't care about being cool. :V


Not gonna lie...
My life would be fucking awesome if i was an ambassador to another species of intelligent life.
Also mad scientist.
Also i'd taste delicious.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe there some sort of genetic correlation between being a furry and mood disorders? Assume that werebeast legends were inspired by ancient furries and suddenly the downright crazy behavior of even the good weres in mythology makes perfect sense. For example, Kitsune in old Japanese stories were said to become suicidal just from breaking a promise and they would also fly into rages at the slightest provocation.

If ancient furries were the inspiration for those tales, then why wouldn't modern furries be just as crazy.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Maybe there some sort of genetic correlation between being a furry and mood disorders? Assume that werebeast legends were inspired by ancient furries and suddenly the downright crazy behavior of even the good weres in mythology makes perfect sense. For example, Kitsune in old Japanese stories were said to become suicidal just from breaking a promise and they would also fly into rages at the slightest provocation.
> 
> If ancient furries were the inspiration for those tales, then why wouldn't modern furries be just as crazy.



Reality is a fun place, but I think I'd like to go wherever you're from for a week.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Not gonna lie...
> My life would be fucking awesome if i was an ambassador to another species of intelligent life.
> Also mad scientist.
> Also i'd taste delicious.


The character of mine who is closest to me in personality works fast food and is _*PUNK 4 LYFE*_. (I'm not cool enough for that)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Maybe there some sort of genetic correlation between being a furry and mood disorders? Assume that werebeast legends were inspired by ancient furries and suddenly the downright crazy behavior of even the good weres in mythology makes perfect sense. For example, Kitsune in old Japanese stories were said to become suicidal just from breaking a promise and they would also fly into rages at the slightest provocation.
> 
> If ancient furries were the inspiration for those tales, then why wouldn't modern furries be just as crazy.


Wat


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> *ancient furries*


Uhhhh no. Those are deities, spirits, and other creatures from cultural myths.

NOT furries.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> Uhhhh no. Those are deities, spirits, and other creatures from cultural myths.
> 
> NOT furries.



I think he means the 50 year olds.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 25, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Maybe there some sort of genetic correlation between being a furry and mood disorders?


No one's going to doubt that genetics can influence certain mood disorders (hopefully)... but I hope I'm misinterpreting something here and you're not seriously suggesting that there's a genetic influence in becoming a furry??


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread went full retard :I


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I think he means the 50 year olds.


I'm only 20 years away from that number.  Ah shit


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> The character of mine who is closest to me in personality works fast food and is _*PUNK 4 LYFE*_. (I'm not cool enough for that)



All you need is a crappy attitude to things and a badly-tuned guitar. Are you a bad enough dood for that?


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 25, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> No one's going to doubt that genetics can influence certain mood disorders (hopefully)... but I hope I'm misinterpreting something here and you're not seriously suggesting that there's a genetic influence in becoming a furry??



Hey, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All you need is a crappy attitude to things and a badly-tuned guitar. Are you a bad enough dood for that?


*smack*
Not all punks are dicks you stereotyping red haired drunk leprechaun!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> *smack*
> Not all punks are dicks.



You're right, I apologise.

All you need is a badly-tuned guitar.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Reality is a fun place, but I think I'd like to go wherever you're from for a week.



okay but don't bring any fennel or lilly of the valley or else customs will arrest you on drug charges. werewolves get high as fuck on that stuff.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All you need is a crappy attitude to things and a badly-tuned guitar. Are you a bad enough dood for that?


My guitar is finely tuned, but I hate everything.

Halfway there.



d.batty said:


> *smack*
> Not all punks are dicks.


The anti-homophobia, anti-sexism, anti-dickery ideologies associated with punks cater to me.

And I think _SLC Punk!_ was a cool movie.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> *smack*
> Not all punks are dicks you stereotyping red haired drunk leprechaun!



I thought punk was hobo slang for the "less fortunate partner" in a prison rape arrangement?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> My guitar is finely tuned, but I hate everything.
> 
> Halfway there.
> 
> ...


Indeed I totally agree with everything in this post.  Also I love Matthew Lillard.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> The anti-homophobia, anti-sexism, anti-dickery ideologies associated with punks cater to me.



Oh wow, that's punk now? It's always been "FUCK DA RUC N' MAGGIE THATCHER" to me.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I thought punk was hobo slang for the "less fortunate partner" in a prison rape arrangement?


Hobos go to prison?

I thought the cops spent all their time beating them up rather than sent them to jail.



d.batty said:


> Indeed I totally agree with everything in this post.  Also I love Matthew Lillard.


It made me want to beat up some skinheads and hallucinate a river of blood.

Sounds like a good time to me.



Seekrit said:


> Oh wow, that's punk now? It's always been "FUCK DA RUC N' MAGGIE THATCHER" to me.


I haven't a clue.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> Hobos go to prison?
> 
> I thought the cops spent all their time beating them up rather than sent them to jail.
> 
> ...


Just run through sprinklers with a sheet of acid in your pocket


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 26, 2013)

Machine said:


> I haven't a clue.



Allow me to translate:

"FUCK DA POPO AND UH... RONALD REAGAN I GUESS? MAYBE BUSH SR."


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Allow me to translate:
> 
> "FUCK DA POPO AND UH... RONALD REAGAN I GUESS? MAYBE BUSH SR."


I don't care for anyone who's going to use a title and a badge/fancy nameplate to twist laws for their own benefit.

And I protest by not doing shit. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2013)

Thatcher fucked up big time, not just punks hated her.


Anyway this is getting way off topic so I'll take my leave


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2013)

Machine said:


> The anti-homophobia, anti-sexism, *anti-dickery* ideologies associated with punks cater to me.



Can't say much about other countries but over here punk's always had a focus on classism. Mostly working class people hoping for anarchy and rowdiness. Fuck the rich people, so on and so forth


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Can't say much about other countries but over here punk's always had a focus on classism. Mostly working class people hoping for anarchy and rowdiness. Fuck the rich people, so on and so forth


IMHO people that wish for anarchy are idiots that have no fucking clue what they are talking about because in their minds anarchy is "cool".  They have no goddamn idea what they are in for if anarchy ever did go into effect.


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Can't say much about other countries but over here punk's always had a focus on classism. Mostly working class people hoping for anarchy and rowdiness. Fuck the rich people, so on and so forth


I don't like rich people that flaunt their wealth around like it's a medal or something. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> IMHO people that wish for anarchy are idiots that have no fucking clue what they are talking about because in their minds anarchy is "cool".  They have no goddamn idea what they are in for if anarchy ever did go into effect.



I agree. I can't speak in 100% facts for punks though, I don't really know much about them. However what I do know is that they're generally socially aware. A lot of punk rock lyrics say "the world is fucked, here is why" which is great.



Machine said:


> I don't like rich people that flaunt their wealth around like it's a medal or something. :c



The worst thing ever :C


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All you need is a crappy attitude to things and a badly-tuned guitar. Are you a bad enough dood for that?


KoRn


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Can't say much about other countries but over here punk's always had a focus on classism. Mostly working class people hoping for anarchy and rowdiness. Fuck the rich people, so on and so forth



Everyone in America is a punk. Lol


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 26, 2013)

I love punks they treated me right when noone else did. Although some of them have a misconstrued view on anarchism and how it would work. Those people annoy the shit out of me and usually just like to cause trouble.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

You play...Runescape?


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Everyone in America is a punk. Lol


no

most people in america are chumps

very few are real actual punks


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> no
> 
> most people in america are chumps
> 
> very few are real actual punks


But, like, what if America was run by punks?

_Oh man._


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

Machine said:


> But, like, what if America was run by punks?
> 
> _Oh man._


depends on what kind of punk youre talking about


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> depends on what kind of punk youre talking about


Well, what comes to mind when I think of punk is anarchy, and I don't imagine that those in the anarcho-punk scene would "run" a country.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

Out of all the stuff sewed on my jacket I only have one anarchy symbol and that's in the a in chaos from the band Total Chaos.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 27, 2013)

Machine said:


> But, like, what if America was run by punks?
> 
> _Oh man._



Entire American Revolution undone by punk President who wants America to be run by Great Britain, the same country that gave us punk music. On the other side, England not sure what to do with Texas once the resubmission to Britain occurs.


----------



## freerider (Jun 28, 2013)

120+ Replies.
What.

Well now its about punk so does that really matter


----------



## QueenIsolation (Jul 15, 2016)

Icky said:


> Right, because all furfags have money to piss around and silly, unimportant reasons to be angry. :T


It's a common thing I guess, I sure love being called a furfag Maybe because all of these people putting us down like you


----------



## Besharia (Jul 15, 2016)

I used to go around and harass emo kids in MMOs. I'd find a crappy, bland, and average as hell korean MMO and troll away!! Now I've worked higher on the food chain for more challenging prey.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2016)

Let's stay away from necroing three year old threads,shall we?


----------

